# I guess I created a buffet for a raccoon



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Early April I put down GrubEx. Mid-June I always put down BioAdvanced Grub Killer Plus to kill various insects, especially ticks. Two days after it got watered in, a raccoon did a lot of damage to my lawn feasting on dead insects. I'm helpless to do anything since I'm out of town all week. Really frustrating since I had the lawn looking really good until this happened.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

First of all, I am not a biologist but I do know know - as a rule - raccoons seek out LIVE grubs and insects as a diet, not much already / "been dead" of anything (add to that the fact that grubs are 99.999999% water and decompose EXTREMELY FAST, within a day or two after death there ain't much but goo left where the grub once was …)

I feel safe in saying that any buffet that attracted any raccoon was not one of dead grubs …

Also, and based on research, you may want to consider "tweaking" the timing of your app.s.

Or, after reading the attached article, even "flip flopping" them and applying the BioAdvanced Grub Killer Plus the end of March / first of April and the GrubEx BEFORE May 1

According to this article:

https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn

the active ingredient in Grub-Ex (chlorantraniliprole); and,

"… _research has shown that applications made *before* June are more efficacious than June or July application_."

Also, the article explains how slow chlorantraniloprole moves through the soil and HOW LONG IT TAKES chlorantraniloprole to get down deep enough to do its work. Simply put, gotta get chlorantraniloprole WAY EARLIER THAN JUNE. :thumbup:

"_Products containing imidacloprid, thiamethoxam, clothianidin or chlorantraniloprole *will not control grubs in the spring*. They are preventive products that *work very well on newly hatched grubs present in July*, but do not work well for large grubs found from September to May_."

Conversely, and regarding the active ingredient in BioAdvanced Grub Killer Plus (trichlorfon)

_…One trichlorfon product has "24 Hour Grub Control" in its name and would seem to indicate that it will kill grubs in 24 hours. However, even trichlorfon should not be evaluated for at least five days after application (assuming it rains or irrigation was applied), …. *Do not apply any curative compounds in the spring after May 15 as grubs stop feeding in late May as they prepare to pupate. *_

Lastly, as many here are already painfully aware (having read me talk about it ad nauseum) that what I discovered after having turkeys,nraccoons, etc tearing up my yard AFTER a I got my app.s of BioAdvanced Grub Killer Plus (trichlorfon) and Grub-Ex (chlorantraniliprole) down 100% were …. wait for it …:

*WIREWORMS*!​
I don't know if you have had any soil brought in from another location or if you have any food crop (I.e., potato) fields near you but, if the answer to either of those is "Yes" (or, even "possibly") than you may want to "go directly to Boardwalk," obtain and apply some beneficial nematodes to your soil one late evening, after the summer heat breaks.

Do that (beneficial nematodes) and I can GUARANTEE there ain't gonna be ANYthing that'll attract raccoons, etc to your turf for at least a year!

Best of success; I HATE IT when those 4-legged , nocturnal roto-tillers come through our estate!


----------



## Glen_Cove_5511 (Jun 13, 2020)

Great info @440mag! You mentioned possibly flipping my apps. With chlorantraniliprole taking so long to move through the soil, shouldn't an early April application work best? Also, what do beneficial nematodes actually do?


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Glen_Cove_5511 said:


> Great info @440mag! You mentioned possibly flipping my apps. With chlorantraniliprole taking so long to move through the soil, shouldn't an early April application work best?


Yepper. I try to get my chlorantraniliprole app down between April 1 and (but before) April 15 (depending upon when I can rely on rain).

From the article: "_There is another active ingredient in some insecticides called chlorantraniliprole that will also work in preventing grub problems, but it is less water soluble than the other preventive compounds mentioned above, so it can be applied any time after the grass turns green in the spring …. and research has shown that applications made before June are more efficacious ._"

The article is so informative but so long that I suggest highlighting the sections that really contain meat on the bone and direct guidance: https://www.canr.msu.edu/news/how_to_choose_and_when_to_apply_grub_control_products_for_your_lawn



Glen_Cove_5511 said:


> …Also, what do beneficial nematodes actually do?


Essentially, *they (BN's) are microscopic living organisms that literally "seek and destroy" underground pest insects, pierce those grubs etc outer skin, crawl inside and eat the grub from the inside out AND THEN lay their eggs so the BN population keeps exploding and expanding until the host (grub) population no longer exists!*

https://duckduckgo.com/?q=what+do+beneficial+nematodes+do&t=h_&ia=web

I buy them via either of these two ago-industry suppliers:

https://hydro-gardens.com/product/guardian-lawn-patrol-mix-1-million-5p385a/

https://www.arbico-organics.com/product/omri-NemAttack-Pro-Sc-Beneficial-Nematodes/beneficial-nematodes

.


----------



## GoDawgs (Jun 18, 2020)

Nice read @440mag thanks for sharing.


----------

